# Trivia 9/27



## luckytrim (Sep 27, 2019)

trivia 9/27
DID YOU KNOW...
there’s a Starbucks cup in every shot in the movie Fight  Club.


1. It may seem ironic but if you were in relatively good  health before dying
from drinking seawater, what would most likely be listed as  the cause of
death?
2. What is tungsten's atomic symbol?
3. Name That Flick !
Gene Hackman is killed by Sharon Stone in a brutal  gun-fighting tournament.
4. Name That TV Show !
"See the USA in Your Chevrolet..."
(Hint; George Montgomery and Burt Reynolds would  know...)
5. What is the major difference between a monkey and an  ape?
6. San Quentin is a famous state prison in California. There  is another 
place called Saint-Quentin in Canada. What is it famous  for?
  a. - Barrick Gold
  b. - Maple Syrup
  c. - Peat Moss
  d. - Gems & Precious Metals
7.Which one of these ponies was a Unicorn?
  a. - Posey
  b. - Twilight
  c. - Locket
  d. - Yum Yum
8. Who were King Solomon's parents?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The primary reason that Britain started a Penal Colony in  Australia was
because the American Colonies refused to take any more  convicts.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Dehydration
2. - W
3. 'The Quick and the Dead'
4. The Dinah Shore Show
5. Apes do not have tails
6. - b
7. - b
8. David and Bathsheba

TRUTH !!
Until 1782, English convicts were transported to North  America. However, in 
1783
the American War of Independence ended. America refused to  accept any more
convicts so England had to find somewhere else to send their  prisoners.
Transportation to New South Wales was the solution.


----------

